# Digital climate control stuck at 100 degrees.



## girleegirl (Dec 6, 2004)

I have an '86 300ZX. Everything was working fine...Air conditioning, heat, blowers.. Got in the car, noticed the temp read 110 and high fan. None of the climate control button are responding. Seem like the digital thermo control system is stuck. 
Any suggestions? Can I fix this myself? 

Girleegirl


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

girleegirl said:


> I have an '86 300ZX. Everything was working fine...Air conditioning, heat, blowers.. Got in the car, noticed the temp read 110 and high fan. None of the climate control button are responding. Seem like the digital thermo control system is stuck.
> Any suggestions? Can I fix this myself?
> 
> Girleegirl


Dissconnect the battery and reconnect it after a few minutes. If that doesn't work check all your fuses. Good luck!


----------



## girleegirl (Dec 6, 2004)

Did the disconnect - battery thing - with no response, will check fuses. Are there sensor/solder joints that could be cracked? I just had to resolder all the connections in the power pack that controls the digital dash with great success. I was hoping that there exists a similar board that controls the climate controls that I could access, look at and reflow some solder .

How will I know if a fuse has blown? Discolored?

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

girleegirl said:


> Did the disconnect - battery thing - with no response, will check fuses. Are there sensor/solder joints that could be cracked? I just had to resolder all the connections in the power pack that controls the digital dash with great success. I was hoping that there exists a similar board that controls the climate controls that I could access, look at and reflow some solder .
> 
> How will I know if a fuse has blown? Discolored?
> 
> Thanks for the reply!


You can pull the fuse out and look at. A good fuse will not have break in it or you can buy a Ohm reader.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

girleegirl said:


> Did the disconnect - battery thing - with no response, will check fuses. Are there sensor/solder joints that could be cracked? I just had to resolder all the connections in the power pack that controls the digital dash with great success. I was hoping that there exists a similar board that controls the climate controls that I could access, look at and reflow some solder .
> 
> How will I know if a fuse has blown? Discolored?
> 
> Thanks for the reply!


Check this site out?

http://electronics.howstuffworks.com/wfc2.htm


----------

